# Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Expert 2007 geklaut



## hbraun (3. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen
Gestern Abend am 02,11,2007 wurde um ca. 17,30 mein sehr geliebtes MTB geklaut. Das oben genannte MTB hat eine seher auffällige und nicht sehr altägliche violette Lackierung. An den Dämpfer hinten und vorne habe ich die Aufkleber entfernt, falls Ihr mir einen Tipp habt wie ich wieder zu meinem MTB komme lasst es mich bitte wissen. Ein Finderlohn ist natürlich sicher.
Über jeden Tipp würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Besten Dank

Mfg. H.Braun


----------



## black soul (3. November 2007)

wär viell. gut zu wissen WO das bike geklaut wurde, in welcher stadt usw. und ein bild ist immer gut. mehr infos auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hbraun (3. November 2007)

Hallo
Ich habe es doch unter Freiburg eingetragen oder ?? Trotzdem schreibe ich es gerne nochmals. Es wurde in 79098 Freiburg geklaut.
Bilder habe ich leider keines. Es war ja auch erst 2 Monate alt  
Es ist aber im Netz gut zu finden unter dem obrigen Text

Besten Dank

Mfg. H.Braun


----------



## Don Stefano (3. November 2007)

Die Rubrik heißt "Freiburg, Karlsruhe und Schwarzwald".


----------



## hbraun (3. November 2007)

Hallo
Ihr habt recht Sorry. Ich bin scheinbar noch sehr neben der Kappe.
Recht Herzlichen Dank. Für die Aufmerksamkeit.  

Gruß H.Braun


----------



## speedygonzales (3. November 2007)

hbraun schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ihr habt recht Sorry. Ich bin scheinbar noch sehr neben der Kappe.
> Recht Herzlichen Dank. Für die Aufmerksamkeit.



viel glück.. und falls dass Rad samt fahrer irgendwo sieht´s hätte ich da ein Vorschlag:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ps.: würde trotzdem ein Bild posten...


----------



## Eike. (3. November 2007)

Wenn er doch keins hat kann er auch keins posten 
Falls jemand nicht weis, wie ein Stumpi aussieht:





Nur halt in Violett (???).

Ich wünsch dir viel Glück.


----------



## hbraun (3. November 2007)

Hallo
Ganz genau das ist es nur in Violett !! ich Danke Dir recht Herzlich. Doch die Aufkleber an den Dämpfer hinten und vorne habe ich weg gemacht. 
Es hat auch dikere Griffe dran. Und vor dem Vorbau auf dem Rahmen habe ich noch einen Kabellosen Sigma Tachometer auf den ober Rahmen geschraubt. An der hinteren Schwinge vor dem Dämpfer habe ich einen kleinen Spritzschutz montiert, den ich selbst angefertigt habe. Sorry doch weitere so kleine Details will ich ungern los werden. Die sehe ich wenn das Rad vor mir steht. Ob umlackiert oder nicht. Und ich wünsche dem  Fahrad Dieb der es geklaut hat sollte ich jemals vor im stehen viel Erfolg in seinem weiterem Gesunden dasein. 

Gruß  H.Braun


----------



## hbraun (4. November 2007)

Hey Jungs. Heute habe ich eines gesehen in violett, Leider war es nicht meines. Die Hoffnung gebe ich nicht auf im Gegenteil. Noch einmal an alle wer mir das Rad besorgt oder einen Tipp hat der zum erfolg führt. Natürlich auch anonühm ist mir egal. Es ist mir bis zu 400 EURO wert für den richtigen Tipp oder das wieder finden des Fahrades.
Gruß  H.Braun


----------



## dst (13. November 2007)

Hallo
Das iss ne Sauerei, aber es iss halt mal passiert. Ich würde im Ebay eine Suche speichern, dass wenn jemand versucht so ein Teil über Ebay loszuschlagen, man sofort eine Nachricht bekommt. Man kann die Suche auch regional begrenzen. Außerdem würde ich in den lokalen Anzeigenblättern nach gebrauchten Rädern suchen und schauen ob es dort evtl. angeboten wird.
Ich wünsch Dir auf jeden Fall viel Glück und drück Dir die Daumen, dass Du es wieder bekommst.  
Grüße aus Karlsruhe


----------

